# Cockapoo breeders



## Cesca (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi 
I was just wondering if anyone has had a pup from Sussex Cockapoo breeder and if so can give any reviews/info? We are looking at many breeders and many have long waiting lists.


----------



## Katieeizabeth (Aug 12, 2020)

Hello,

I was wondering how you got on with this breeder? Did you go ahead?

I am looking at having one of their pups this year and wanted to make sure everything was ok with them 

thanks


----------



## Cesca (Jun 6, 2020)

Katieeizabeth said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering how you got on with this breeder? Did you go ahead?
> 
> ...





Katieeizabeth said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering how you got on with this breeder? Did you go ahead?
> 
> ...


----------



## Katieeizabeth (Aug 12, 2020)

Thanks for replying!

I’m enquiring about the litters they will have available at the end of this year and have just started speaking with them.

Like you, I wanted to do some research and make sure everything was how it should before going ahead.


----------



## Cesca (Jun 6, 2020)

Katieeizabeth said:


> Thanks for replying!
> 
> I’m enquiring about the litters they will have available at the end of this year and have just started speaking with them.
> 
> Like you, I wanted to do some research and make sure everything was how it should before going ahead.


That’s exciting! We may have pups from the same litter! Let me know what she says. My friend enquires about 7 weeks ago but they told her her lists were full. 
The lady who responded on my thread sounded very positive about her visit! 



Katieeizabeth said:


> Thanks for replying!
> 
> I’m enquiring about the litters they will have available at the end of this year and have just started speaking with them.
> 
> Like you, I wanted to do some research and make sure everything was how it should before going ahead.


Did they say they have room on their waiting Lists for the end of this year? My friend contacted them maybe 7 weeks ago and she said her lists were full but would


----------



## Katieeizabeth (Aug 12, 2020)

Cesca said:


> That’s exciting! We may have pups from the same litter! Let me know what she says. My friend enquires about 7 weeks ago but they told her her lists were full.
> The lady who responded on my thread sounded very positive about her visit!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cesca (Jun 6, 2020)

Katieeizabeth said:


> Very exciting!!
> 
> I made initial contact quite some tome ago and now been made aware of this. It may not happen, but we’ve got our fingers crossed!


Oowww🙌🙌 well keep me updated. I’ll do the same. I’m just waiting!wish I said I wanted and earlier litter now. 😂 the waiting is the hard part!! Fingers crossed all round 🥰


----------



## IzzyW (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi. Just seen your posts and wanted to say we have one of Sussex Cockapoos’ dogs (now 20 months) and she is fabulous. She’s grown into a lovely natured dog (pics below) so we can really recommend the breeders. Good luck with your pups when you get them!


----------



## Cesca (Jun 6, 2020)

IzzyW said:


> Hi. Just seen your posts and wanted to say we have one of Sussex Cockapoos’ dogs (now 20 months) and she is fabulous. She’s grown into a lovely natured dog (pics below) so we can really recommend the breeders. Good luck with your pups when you get them!
> View attachment 130873
> View attachment 130874
> View attachment 130875


Ah thank you so so much for getting back to me. That’s amazing and your girl is so beautiful!!!!! Thank you for sending photos. You’ve made me really excited again!!🥰👏 feels like the longest wait but I know it’ll be worth it 🥰


----------



## HannahB (Jan 22, 2021)

hiya, we are looking to get a puppy from Sussex Cockapoos, just wondered how everyone had got on? thanks


----------

